# Avoid DU at all costs...



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

I've read recently that the telecomunications market might be opening up soon, so we will actually get a choice whether to use Etisalat or Du for home services. 

I thought that I'd write a message of warning to anybody considering switching to Du. In short, nothing works properly and they have shockingly bad customer service. 

My experience includes:


Two weeks when my broadband didn't work
A different week when my TV service didn't work
Not being able to access my mobile phone voicemail
Many occasions where I have waited up to an hour for the phone to be answered
Many occassions where I have been promised a call back, which has never come
Phone calls where you can't hear the operator because the line is so bad (rather ironic for a telecoms company)
Error messages when I try to pay by credit card online that nobody seems to be able to help with

Please don't sign up with DU if you can avoid it, or you'll spend half your life listening to their hold music and a message saying that they value your call. Yer right.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

My dealings with them have been pretty much completely positive. Equipment/package upgrades happen within days of being ordered and their engineers turn up exactly when they're due to.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

however, w.r.t Internet access...isnt it dependant on the area where you live?


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> My dealings with them have been pretty much completely positive. Equipment/package upgrades happen within days of being ordered and their engineers turn up exactly when they're due to.


I think I have just had the perfect storm of bad luck, bad service and rubbish equipment, which has left me very frustrated with the company!

I forgot to mention, I also pay for 8 meg broadband, but have never got a service faster than 3 meg. I'm trying to get my bill reduced as such, will let you know what they say!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Friends and posters on here have reported similar experiences with Etisalat.

While customer service is infuriating here, what we have available is amazing compared to other 3rd world countries.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

UKJ said:


> I forgot to mention, I also pay for 8 meg broadband, but have never got a service faster than 3 meg. I'm trying to get my bill reduced as such, will let you know what they say!


I pay for 1 meg broadband and I was downloading movies at a speed of 1.8mb/s the other night which I think makes it comparable to 18 meg broadband. Certainly don't see anything less than 500kb/s.

I guess I must be super lucky


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Friends and posters on here have reported similar experiences with Etisalat.
> 
> While customer service is infuriating here, what we have available is amazing compared to other 3rd world countries.


Totally agree with you. The above post could have been describing any number of companies! I used to be with Etisalat and they are, 6 weeks after my request, still trying to sort out a bill and a request that only got actioned 2 weeks ago. I'm not bothering to call - they know where to find me when they want their money!!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

UKJ said:


> I've read recently that the telecomunications market might be opening up soon, so we will actually get a choice whether to use Etisalat or Du for home services.
> 
> I thought that I'd write a message of warning to anybody considering switching to Du. In short, nothing works properly and they have shockingly bad customer service.
> 
> ...


No new surprises there .... _and thats from either of the providers here._ 

From our own personal experience, I'd also add that as well as most all the above, the opposition Etisalat also took over a month to attend their initial connect to our villa when promising only days. When they did attend, they didn't bring any tools with them at all for the job and then eventually wanted to borrow both my tools and ladder for the same.

You might as well get used to it. As time will show you if you don't know already, just about everything here has shocking after sales service. People look you in the eye, wobble their heads and lie through their teeth whilst doing it. They nearly always just tell you what they think you want to hear vs reality, whilst staying completely on their own agenda! .... no way around it and they know it ... ! ... :confused2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> No new surprises there .... _and thats from either of the providers here._
> 
> From our own personal experience, I'd also add that as well as most all the above, the opposition Etisalat also took over a month to attend their initial connect to our villa when promising only days. When they did attend, they didn't bring any tools with them at all for the job and then eventually wanted to borrow both my tools and ladder for the same.
> 
> You might as well get used to it. As time will show you if you don't know already, just about everything here has shocking after sales service. People look you in the eye, wobble their heads and lie through their teeth whilst doing it. They nearly always just tell you what they think you want to hear vs reality, whilst staying completely on their own agenda! .... no way around it and they know it ... ! ... :confused2:


Agreed, Mr Eti has a lot to answer for as well.
On top of this I heard today that the Uae are not going to allow a third operater as DU and Eti are enough SURPRISE SURPRISE.................................!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsu Tsu (Feb 3, 2009)

*Du or Etisalat*

Hi.
I have been suffering from the same as you have.

I'm living in Dubai Marina (nearby JBR). The Du services have always been unstabilized and I had to visit them to raise a TT (Trouble Ticket) numerous times. But they charged me regardless!! I observe that Du have to improve their internal coordination. The guys who charge us do not care of any troubles and the ones who are in charge of trouble shooting do not feed back the issue to that charging division. I was forced to say "Please Du your job first before charging me!" Some guy advised me that there were a lot of technical problems unsolved in the buildings where Du have kicked out Etisalat during the construction - we all need to check this before moving to elsewhere.

By the way how is Etisalat? (I do not know yet...)
Cheers.

Tsu Tsu




UKJ said:


> I've read recently that the telecomunications market might be opening up soon, so we will actually get a choice whether to use Etisalat or Du for home services.
> 
> I thought that I'd write a message of warning to anybody considering switching to Du. In short, nothing works properly and they have shockingly bad customer service.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Tsu Tsu said:


> By the way how is Etisalat?


Same same


----------



## UKJ (Nov 12, 2009)

UKJ said:


> I thought that I'd write a message of warning to anybody considering switching to Du. In short, nothing works properly and they have shockingly bad customer service.
> 
> My experience includes:
> 
> ...


Additional:

I'm now having even more problems with the TV service, channels just freezing up all the time, and my set-top-box record facility playing up, resulting in missing the first or last ten minutes of a programme - so frustrating!


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> My dealings with them have been pretty much completely positive. Equipment/package upgrades happen within days of being ordered and their engineers turn up exactly when they're due to.


Same here, nothing but positive things to day about DU from me. I didn't have a choice due (no pun intended) to living in the marina, but I had so many people tell me before I got DU that I was a lot better off than going with Etisalat.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Perhaps this will will help...............?

gulfnews : Du to speed up services at current tariff rates


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

stewart said:


> Perhaps this will will help...............?
> 
> gulfnews : Du to speed up services at current tariff rates


Could have, had they not managed to not have any TV transmission on for the most of yesterday
du apologises after TV service outage - Media & Marketing - ArabianBusiness.com


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Could have, had they not managed to not have any TV transmission on for the most of yesterday
> du apologises after TV service outage - Media & Marketing - ArabianBusiness.com


And it was still off at 2.00am this morning.
Back on now though


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

UKJ said:


> I've read recently that the telecomunications market might be opening up soon, so we will actually get a choice whether to use Etisalat or Du for home services.
> 
> I thought that I'd write a message of warning to anybody considering switching to Du. In short, nothing works properly and they have shockingly bad customer service.
> 
> ...


I COMPLETELY AGREE! Every single point above is my experience. Sorry for caps, I am so frustrated at the moment. My internet has been down for a week and they haven't fixed it. My TV also freezes constantly. I paid last month 1100 AED to them (including phone) so I would be expecting DECENT service. 

I dont want to steal the thread but, any advice on what to do? I need the internet as I work from home on evenings / weekends and need to be online constantly (the phone is not enough as I need applications). 

I constantly call them just to spend sometimes half an hour in a queue, to then speak to a complete idiot that has no idea of what is going on, and then to be lied blatantly, told that someone is going to call me and it never happens. I am extremely upset with this place. Yeah you make more money but the amount of frustration is just too much. I advice against coming here to anyone thinking about it. Just dont do it unless you come from a third world country where you might be used to this life.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

goingtodubai said:


> . I advice against coming here to anyone thinking about it. Just dont do it unless you come from a third world country where you might be used to this life.



Funnily, customer service in a number of 3rd world countries' telecom companies is quite better than Du/Etisalat


----------



## goingtodubai (Sep 21, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> Funnily, customer service in a number of 3rd world countries' telecom companies is quite better than Du/Etisalat


that is why i said _might_!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Got a text from DU saying they are gonna give a credit of 75dhs for their recent problems so even they know they are crap!!


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Just waited 1.5 hrs at their customer service centre @ the Dubai mall only to be told that I need a no objection letter from my employer stating that they don't have any issues with me getting TV and internet at home. Come on! They could at least have mentioned this on the registration form and why do I need a no objection against me watching Disney Channel anyway? 

But I guess in certain areas of town you're stuck with them?...


----------



## craig_holding (Jan 18, 2010)

Du are a pain, i live on the palm and the TV has cut out recently but do i want to change, not really... over the years i have been here I feel that they are as bad as each other. the "choice" we are given by the government is nice to have but really trying to change anything over here is difficult enough (banks, cars, apartments) don't plan on changing any time soon.


----------



## Midos (Jun 25, 2010)

MarcelDH said:


> Just waited 1.5 hrs at their customer service centre @ the Dubai mall only to be told that I need a no objection letter from my employer stating that they don't have any issues with me getting TV and internet at home. Come on! They could at least have mentioned this on the registration form and why do I need a no objection against me watching Disney Channel anyway?
> 
> But I guess in certain areas of town you're stuck with them?...


You don't need a letter for TV/Internet. I installed internet /tv a month ago and the only requirement was a copy of my residence. Try speaking with another employee, it should works fine. Some employees are #@#%. 

My friend had a similar issue with HSBC when he asked for a debit card. But when he spoke with another employee at the same branch few minutes later it get sorted out and his debit card issued without no objection letter. 
Some employees simply want to get a salary without working or whatsoever. :confused2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you need a noc letter if the tenancy agreement is in your employers name not yours.


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_Hi All .... Dozy Du ... same here big problems !

Just back in Dubai & got connected 27 days ago & already had 11 days of either no Internet service or no T.V & i am absolutely bubbling with this so called company

It must cost 10 Dhs each time at least just to call them to report the fault & then when they do answer they spend another 5 mins asking stupid questions & you have to be a technichian yourself with these people ,,, its do this & do that ... after we have already tried these things before we even venture to call them 
then comes the " ok someone will contact you within 72 hrs .. WHAT !! i need the services that i am paying for NOW !

I had a tech guy come out & his advice was "if you cant wait for us you can turn off all the electricity at the mains .. wait about 15 mins & put it back on .. should be ok "
but when he did this it didnt work !! & do these people think that we have nothing better to do than keep playing around with cables & electricity all day when its their job to put it right in the 1st place ! ... OMG the mentality :confused2: 
I really hope it never comes to me having to go to there office  
I sent an email lodging a formal compalint .. because their customer service advised that they will discount the days without service ... i need 11 days discount .. lets see what happens ??
and they had the cheek to send a bill .. billing me for 4 days before i was even connected .. make sure you check your bills 
they are not getting anything until they sort this out 

If i dont have internet connection i cant work .. its a pity we cant claim for loss of earnings 

biggest joke of all is there motto is ... Du add life to life ... Ha ... i told them they should change that to .. Du add stress to life .. cos thats just what they Du _:ranger:


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Evening All

Right then - Eventually found myself an apartment & move in soon (Marina Residence, Palm Jumeriah).

I am now looking for a good (Take that word lightly HAHA) TV/Broadband package to serve my purposes for watching the mighty Premiership/F1, etc, etc & general internet surfing, etc.

With living on the Palm, do I have any choice of service provider & if so your recommodations are welcomed.

Have a good weekend all

C


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

From what I understand ... you could have an option of either going with Etisalat or Du these days ... 8Mb / sec for 249 Dhs with TV and landline ...


----------



## luigijoaquin (Oct 27, 2010)

hi...

my husband works with DU Telecom (his with mobile, tv/internet is in fixed) and we share the same experiences.

a simple advice, try to ask Filipino customer service reps. i'm not biased or anything, but based on my experience with them and other companies who employ Filipino workers, they tend to be more patient and understanding regarding customer satisfaction.

have a great day!


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

luigijoaquin said:


> hi...
> 
> my husband works with DU Telecom (his with mobile, tv/internet is in fixed) and we share the same experiences.
> 
> ...


Well that is relevant...I had major issues with du and had to go down to their offices several times to get the thing fixed...my experience with Filipino was the worst...I have to say every single Filipino fitted your description of being patient and understanding but that's as far it went in my case...none of them did anything...or bothered to keep me updated as promised.I just had the standard phrase that probably learned in their 2 day course...and yes everyone seem to know the word ''escalate'' but not how to solve the issue.

so no offence my dear luigijoaquin but my experience with Filipino and du was something of yes I can understand your frustration ... sorry there is nothing I can do right now I will have to escalate the issue and wait for a response...everyone was willing to pass their mobile number but they will never answer your call and the list goes on and on and on...and after being with no services at all for almost 2 weeks I went back and spoke to the last guy which you should see his face when he saw me...but the funny thing was that instead of helping me out he started again saying that he had no response and he will escalate the issue again...I said enough is enough and complained then the manager passed me to an other guy sitting next to him irrelevant but for the sake of the argument he was from Lebanon to short things out...I asked him directly what happened and he told me that none of the people that escalated my issue did anything further.... It took him 5 min over the phone to short it out...so after my experience in du why should I bother speak to Filipinino again... They well may be calm and understanding but what I wanted was someone to deal with my issue and they didn't...that was my experience anyway and I want to make clear that I've got nothing against Filipinos but I thought to share it with you...


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I do have to agree with you ... although my beef is with Etisalat (Dubai Mall, next to Waitrose) ... 

I came in on a weekend ... wearing shorts, flipflops and a tshirt ... I was hesitant to get an outstanding issue resolved ... 4 Filipina ladies were there to supposedly "assist" me ... 

To make the long story short, and what really ticked me off was that they were talking ish about me in tagalog ... right in front of me!!! After hearing that, I just went off in own tangent ... And of course, that day ... no "manager" present. 

In the end ... she had that bedazzled look on her face when I asked how often do they curse their customers in tagalog ...

Lesson Learned: don't talk about people in front of them in another dialect thinking that they don't understand you word for word.



vagtsio said:


> Well that is relevant...I had major issues with du and had to go down to their offices several times to get the thing fixed...my experience with Filipino was the worst...I have to say every single Filipino fitted your description of being patient and understanding but that's as far it went in my case...none of them did anything...or bothered to keep me updated as promised.I just had the standard phrase that probably learned in their 2 day course...and yes everyone seem to know the word ''escalate'' but not how to solve the issue.
> 
> so no offence my dear luigijoaquin but my experience with Filipino and du was something of yes I can understand your frustration ... sorry there is nothing I can do right now I will have to escalate the issue and wait for a response...everyone was willing to pass their mobile number but they will never answer your call and the list goes on and on and on...and after being with no services at all for almost 2 weeks I went back and spoke to the last guy which you should see his face when he saw me...but the funny thing was that instead of helping me out he started again saying that he had no response and he will escalate the issue again...I said enough is enough and complained then the manager passed me to an other guy sitting next to him irrelevant but for the sake of the argument he was from Lebanon to short things out...I asked him directly what happened and he told me that none of the people that escalated my issue did anything further.... It took him 5 min over the phone to short it out...so after my experience in du why should I bother speak to Filipinino again... They well may be calm and understanding but what I wanted was someone to deal with my issue and they didn't...that was my experience anyway and I want to make clear that I've got nothing against Filipinos but I thought to share it with you...


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

Saint Ari said:


> I do have to agree with you ... although my beef is with Etisalat (Dubai Mall, next to Waitrose) ...
> 
> I came in on a weekend ... wearing shorts, flipflops and a tshirt ... I was hesitant to get an outstanding issue resolved ... 4 Filipina ladies were there to supposedly "assist" me ...
> 
> ...


You are spot on!!!

I hate when they do that ...but what amasses me is the simple thing of basic customer service etiquette...don't speak to your own language if you are dealing with a customer...it is common sense why they don't see it that way I straggle to understand...


----------



## nick27 (Jul 21, 2010)

vagtsio said:


> You are spot on!!!
> 
> I hate when they do that ...but what amasses me is the simple thing of basic customer service etiquette...don't speak to your own language if you are dealing with a customer...it is common sense why they don't see it that way I straggle to understand...


guys my experience so far in Dubai (almost a month) is the same. i am amazed of the customer service level in this part of the world...i am really confused and i find it hard to believe that none cares ...

Well i don't know my way around as yet and i understand that i may be asking some stupid questions but the other day i had exactly the same thing... they totally ignored me and started speaking in their language and laughing... what was that about... or maybe i am too english and people are like that down here...just wondering..


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Customer Service ... or lack there of ... 



nick27 said:


> guys my experience so far in Dubai (almost a month) is the same. i am amazed of the customer service level in this part of the world...i am really confused and i find it hard to believe that none cares ...
> 
> Well i don't know my way around as yet and i understand that i may be asking some stupid questions but the other day i had exactly the same thing... they totally ignored me and started speaking in their language and laughing... what was that about... or maybe i am too english and people are like that down here...just wondering..


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

nick27 said:


> i am really confused and i find it hard to believe that none cares ...


Why?

Most people in the service industry, including retail, are paid hideously low salaries, are given little or no training and are severely repromanded internally through a bullying blame culture.


----------

